# OINK!! Grimm oinks raw-- YAY!!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

We did it!! FINALLY!!







First day on nothing but raw!







We are beginning with 2 weeks of turkey, then will do 2 weeks of chicken, then 1 week of beef (with chix RMBs). Today was our first day.









For breakfast, Grimm loved the turkey neck pieces, and ground turkey. Added was a bit of lowfat plain yogurt and brewers yeast-- these he has been on for a month in prep for raw switch. Dinner was a turkey drum with a bit of ground turkey, the yogurt and brewer's yeast. It was about a pound of food each meal.. a bit more than half was RMB.

No salmon oil, vitamin E, and no liver yet-- I want to see how he does on just the plain ole RMB & MM for a while. Then I will very _slowly_ add tiny bits of liver and salmon oil & vitamin E . (Grimm may or may not be fat sensitive)

Grimm was DELIGHTED with the food change!







I can see that he especially loves the turkey necks and drums, the bone crunching seems to put him in a deeply contemplative, Zenlike mood.







He does drink less water, partly cos the food has a water content, but also cos kibble is really salty.. I tasted it.







On that note, DH sometimes plunders, pilfers and scarfs down some of Grimm's raw foods.







German folks can safely eat raw meats here.

I am so excited about _finally_ switching!! I toss my empty kibble bag away tomorrow. WOW! I feel so good about what I am doing for Grimm. I wish I were able to have started this sooner! 

This will be interesting to see how the raw affects Grimm, as he is currently going through a Butt Expansion Project. He is developing a double-wide "jumbo bum," much like a Clydesdale, all muscle-- and he has always had a skinny flat butt and pale, thin body with poor muscling. His head is getting w-i-d-e-r right now, shoulders more muscled... he is not truly filling out yet (he is 19 months and slow-developing Czech lines), but his teenagery body is changing. Be intriguing to see how he does on raw. I had to increase his kibble a LOT right now as he gets ribby with all the changes.

Stay tuned tomorrow. Same Bat Time,







same Bat channel-- for "The Poop Report!"


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Fingers crossed here that (ahem) everything comes out alright! 

I know you've been looking forward to this for some time. Congrats on the success so far! I know Grimm is a happy boy right now.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Whoooo HOOOOO. I bet Grimmi is a happy camper!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

WooHoo that is great!! He is going to love the liver, my dogs went crazy for the liver, but that was about it for the raw feedings, now they are back on kibble.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, he is totally happy with it.







He stands up and hovers on two legs like a person, when he knows I have the raw in his bowl. I know, I gotta discourage that.









I did fast him before we began the raw. Tomorrow we go shopping for more raw stuff. I really need to do everything right, because once on raw-- we cannot go back to kibble unless we stay with that. Bags of grainfree kibble are very hard to order here, pay for shipping, etc. Very nice to see him eating just FRESH food!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hooray for Grimmi. Sounds like he's excited and ready to begin his raw diet.







I hope, as Tracy put it, that everything comes out alright.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, Jamie! I've never been so excited to go for a walk with those doggy pick-up bags. What will tonight's walk reveal??







The mystery of it all!







Got my white lab coat, nerd glasses, and clipboard.







I shall join the ranks of the raw feeding section's CPAs.*

*Certified Poop Analysists


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah! I'm glad Grim loved his new food. I hope it works continues to go smoothly for you both!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Patti you crack me up! Can't wait to here how the RAW story continues! YEah for Grimm


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Patti your wording always make me laugh, glad to see grimm eating raw as when he was a pup his breeder fed him that and nothing more, just like every pup she raises out there.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

You're right Chuck. Dari has an excellent raw meal plan for her dogs. Now, hopefully Grimm can eat what his Dad Congo eats.







My freezer in USA was the size of a shoebox. Here I have a stand-alone, 5 drawer deep freeze.









The Poop Report: We have 5-star, glorious, tiny, tight, star-spangled, virtually aroma-free, Hollywood-esque, BOUNCING micro-poops!! I may add a lil more MM if he seems too constipated. But, we have good, healthy doo-doos from day 1 of all raw-- YEA!!









After eating his raw breakfast, how long should I wait before Grimm can go gallumping in the park? One hour or two? I know kibble stays there all puffy and whole in the stomach for a long time, many hours. What about raw?


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Wonderful news!! I am happy to hear that he has no diarrhea. (you mentioned that as one of your fears)

I told you if I could do it anyone could!!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Doing the poop dance here in celebration. 

I'd give him an hour or so after a meal, to digest and bask in the contented glow of a tummy full-o-meat.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I make Risa wait an hour after activity to eat and have her wait at least 2 hours after eating before doing any hard exercise with her. Perhaps I'm being overly cautious, but I want to avoid risking bloat.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI make Risa wait an hour after activity to eat and have her wait at least 2 hours after eating before doing any hard exercise with her. Perhaps I'm being overly cautious, but I want to avoid risking bloat.


I am the same way- at least one hour before and 2 to 3 hours after for HARD excercise (running, ball, swimming).


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. ThreeDogs, so far, so good.







Tracy, thank you for the encouragement. Jamie and Amaruq, two hours.. can do! He loves gallumping almost as much as he loves oinking his raw!

I got some raw turkey WINGS tonight-- they are collossal versions of chix wings LOL!


----------

